# Steam tug Chew Magna



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

I have come across mention of the steam tug Chew Magna, used to tow barges across Mount's Bay when HMS Warspite was being scrapped, as well as her being used in the Falmouth area in 1951. Please can anyone help with information on this small tug?


----------



## stein (Nov 4, 2006)

I googled the name and only came up with this: "Built by Holman and Company, Penzance, the fourth steam ferry was almost lost before her maiden trip across the Fal. Under tow from Penzance to Falmouth by the tug Chew Magna in February 1951 the tow parted in gale force winds off the Lizard. She grounded at Spurnick Cove, west of the Black Head." I think the ferry was named King Harry. Regards, stein.


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

That is the same Chew Magna tug (correct - King Harry Ferry), thanks Stein, so that is her use in Falmouth; the tug does not appear on any tug databases. I can only assume she is noted in BT records somewhere, I will have a go at the NA site search. I could not find mention of her in the Times regarding Warspite, which is where my main interest lies, but I am trying to find more information on her in any case. Best Wishes, Raymond


----------

